# 10. Edelweiss CTF Nieder Wöllstadt



## DerKrieger (5. August 2008)

Am 10.08.08 findet die 10. CTF des Team RC Edelweiss aus Nieder Wöllstadt satt.

Hier mal die Ausschreibung:

http://www.team-edelweiss.de/aktiv_ctf_2008/CTF_EDELWEISS_AUSSCHREIBUNG_2008.pdf

Strecken 29 bis 104 KM / 400 bis 1600hm

Alles weitere findet ihr in der Ausschreibung.

Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen und kommt zahlreich 

Schöne Grüße & bis Sonntag


----------



## Titanwade (23. August 2010)

Vielen Dank an den RC Edelweiss für die überragende Organisation, die abwechslungsreiche und prima ausgeschilderte Strecke sowie die super Verpflegung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKrieger (23. August 2010)

Danke! Das gebe ich gerne an alle Helfer weiter.


----------

